# Supplements: personal experiences, reviews, etc.



## LisaT

I was inspired by something Jazzstorm said, and figured that we need a running sticky about supplements that people have tried, what they did, what they didn't do. I'll go first.

Max has chronic low lipase, and does not digest fats well. Digestive enzymes don't seem to help very much. He also had high cholesterol, and shortly after a meal, he would just pant. Quite awhile ago I found that artichoke extract really helped with all of these things, but he was better, so I stopped long ago. But he's been panting a lot, associated with food, and I was stumped. I tried lots of different things, then I remembered the artichoke. Sure enough, he now longer sits up and starts panting after a meal, his stools are better (warning: they get darker with this stuff), and just overall better. I am going to try it on Indy, since she is having cholesterol problems (not related to the thyroid).

Here is some info: http://www.medicinehunter.com/artichokeleaf.htm

And here is what I am using: http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Artichoke-500?csrc=GPF-790011140627
A whole capsule seems to make him feel ill though, he starts licking things (too much bile I assume). So I open a capsule and just sprinkle about 1/3 of the capsule on each meal.


----------



## Innuendo

I use two supplements for dog food showstopper and Halo Dreamcoat and i love both.

Pandora had mange quite often as a puppy and randomly had breakouts even after being spayed. Since being on Dreamcoat I haven't seen it pop up. She also doesn't have any dandruff and doesn't shed nearly as much as some shepherds.

I use Dreamcoat on my Great Pyrenees. It keeps her coat soft, shiney, no dandruff.


----------



## boeselager

<span style="color: #000099">I use Perna or known as sea mussel for my 11 year old GSD that has severe arthritis, and she is doing awesome on it. No more whining in pain. The sea mussel can also be used on humans too. I told someone else about this b/c their GSD had hip surgery and she couldn't believe the results on her GSD after using it. I also use showstopper on my dog's as well. Love that showstopper!!!</span>


----------



## larrydee33

I use Canine Complete with joint supplementation. Have had trmendous results from it.


----------



## LisaT

Calcium Supplements...

Maybe this should go in the diet and nutrition section, but I think it's worth being in a sticky. Had some thoughts while I was peeling eggs for the dogs this morning and thinking about the shells...and thinking why my dogs can only handle calcium carbonate. 

It's said that calclium citrate is the most absorbable form of calcium. Probably because of the citric acid, and calcium needs acid to be absorbed. (This is why calcium from Tums makes no sense too.)

Anyway, I found out awhile back that in the U.S., most citric acid is corn-derived. (So folks avoiding corn in kibble may be giving it with the preservative.)

So does that mean that calcium citrate is a corn product? Did a google of caclium citrate and corn, and sure enough, it's on all of the avoid list for allergens:
http://www.cornallergens.com/list/corn-allergen-list.php

So folks that are supplementing calcium in their dogs' homeprepared diets, may have to experiment to find the right one for their dogs!


----------



## LJsMom

Lisa, If a dog is allergic to eggs, does that mean that the dog would also be allergic to egg shells?


----------



## LisaT

I'm guessing that you could find someone that would answer yes, and someone else might answer no. If it's a severe allergy, I wouldn't risk it. I suspect that there probably is a reaction. 

My question is whether they should be refrigerated once they are ground (I microwaved them first).


----------



## LJsMom

> Originally Posted By: LisaTMy question is whether they should be refrigerated once they are ground (I microwaved them first).


Do you wash them first?


----------



## BowWowMeow

I don't think egg shells would cause a problem as long as they're washed of the egg. I wash them with hot water right after I crack them. Then I put them in the oven on a cookie sheet (don't trust microwaves!!!!) at 350 for 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## LisaT

I nuked these - it was too hot to turn the oven on. Didn't wash them, but they came off of cooked eggs. I think I would have rinsed had they come from eaw eggs.


----------



## LisaT

LJsMom -- Max just started losing control of his pee, which means that he must be reacting to the egg shell calcium -- that's exactly what happens when he eats eggs on a regular basis. 

So, dog allergic to eggs, I wouldn't use egg shell calcium!


----------



## LJsMom

Wow - Lisa thanks for that update. We will definitely avoid egg/egg shells. Poor Max. He must be stressed.


----------



## LDB158

I was wondering if anyone could provide me with a good immunity support supplement for my 5 yo Shepherd and also a good joint health supplement to prevent arthritis problems?!


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: Speedy's MomI was wondering if anyone could provide me with a good immunity support supplement for my 5 yo Shepherd and also a good joint health supplement to prevent arthritis problems?!


I like Springtime Inc's Longevity for joint health and immune support: http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/121/2


----------



## LDB158

For the Longevity, do you just sprinkle that on their food at meal times?


----------



## BowWowMeow

Yes but some dogs aren't crazy about it so people use canned food and mix it in that.


----------

